
My iPhone SE - Apocryphon
https://www.extremetech.com/mobile/303671-this-is-my-iphone-se
======
borkt
My XS Max has been cracked since day 35 and the apple employee failed to apply
the apple care+ I requested to my phone (I know, my fault for not checking).
That being said, the glass quality has improved leaps and bounds. They phone
has been cracked for over a year now and the cracks have showed zero sign of
expanding beyond the original point, and the glass is all intact (not slowly
chipping away as previous phones have). The cracks are narrow enough that they
are almost unnoticable when watching netflix on the phone, and I am a major
home theater geek. I have no desire to spend $600 just so that I can crack the
phone again. I really hope a future model returns to a metal back however, as
a glass back seems solely designed to break easily and need repair.

